# I need help from sewing machine experts



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just got a circular from Tuesday morning about a Singer Athena sewing machine they'll have in the stores on Tuesday. It's a $499 machine for $199. I saw it on HSN for $499 and it got very good reviews for the most part. It clearly is not my dream machine but is it worth my getting. I'd really love to be able to do my square this year on a machine rather than by hand and can't afford one I'd really like. What do my expert friends think?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Geri:

I am not familiar with quilting using a sewing machine, but I just did a little research. A reviewer on the HSN.com site wrote:

"good machine... caus, PA 11/1/2011 
A good basic machine with lots of options but I needed the needle down feature for quilting and this machine didn't have that option so I had to send it back. Loved the value added extras, especially the extension table."

For what it is worth, another website, http://www.sewingmachinesplus.com/sing-athena.php?gclid=COytoajy4awCFRBphwodDk8epg, had this to say:

"The Singer Curvy 8763 is replacing the Singer Athena 2009 as the new popular machine!"

That could be why Tuesday Morning is selling them for such a good price.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Will be curious to see if Julie weighs in on this. The old Singers were wonderful. In more recent years, their reputation hasn't been so great. But it seems like I read something awhile back where they were getting better. I shouldn't even comment, as I don't know anything about the current models. When I want to do research on machines, I usually go to http://www.patternreview.com to research. Do you have a quilt shop near you that sells machines. Sometimes, you can get good deals on used ones that people have traded in because they want a fancier model. But I suppose you could also get one that was a lemon. I have one such lemon in my possession - paid a lot of money for it quite a few years ago and it sits, unused, in my sewing room. I was tired of dealing with it.

Hopefully, someone who knows something about these machines  will help you out here. I guess I would try to find any reviews of them that are out there and go from those.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Geri, my experience with Singer's machines the last 10-20 years is not good. They used to be top of the line. If I wanted a good plain sewing machine, I would go to the antique/collectable shops and find a good old singer--made of metal and not plastic. If you only want it to do piece work--straight sewing--get one of the little portable machines made before 1950. I can't remember what they are called. My MIL still has hers and it works just fine. She has a modern Singer also and has a lot of trouble with it. I bought a singer serger and never could keep it adjusted. I finally bought a Phaff and have never had it adjusted even. I traded my 1970+ singer for a Vicking machine about 10 years ago. Actually the Vicking doesn't sew any better than the old singer. All those electronic stitches are wasted on me and the old Singer did the same stitches, I just had to put in cams or disks for each stitch. I could oil and clean it myself. If anything goes wrong with the Vicking, I will have to take it to a dealer. I am running on, but I have seen old Singer zig-zag machines in a cabinet for $200. I also got crazy and bought an embroidery machine and have never used it and will probably never now. Oh I did a few monograms and names, but that was all. Tried to sell it and got no takers. It is just taking up space in my sewing room now.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucile, those older small Singers were called Featherweights. I have one, and it does sew very nice - just straight stitches but nice straight stitches. My mom had a Singer in a cabinet from 1949 or 1950 - my sister ended up with that one. I have my grandmother's old Singer treadle machine. I use a Pfaff and like it a lot - love the built in walking foot on it. Not a fancy machine compared to some that are out there now. My expensive one that sits unused is a Bernina. Grrrrr. I had it in numerous times and just got fed up with dealing with it. I also have a small Janome to haul around that I like a lot.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Now I'm more confused than ever. I did read the "needle down" comment on HSN but figured you could always manually put the needle down before trying to continue. Maybe I'm wrong. I actually got my love of sewing from a Singer Treadle machine many, many moons ago in my aunts' high end dress store. They did a lot of alterations for their customers. As a little girl, I used to love visiting the store and walking around with a giant magnet, picking up pins and then sitting at one of the machines, looking at the multicolored threads on the wall and wishing I could create something.

When I got my first machine, it was a top of the line (at the time) Singer that my father-in-law insisted on buying me. He was a coat manufacturer and loved my interest in sewing. I didn't let him buy it for me till I made one dress by hand to see if I really like sewing. I treasured that machine for a long time. Many years later I replaced it with a fancy something or other from Sears. I missed my old Singer.

I know they've had issues lately but I looked at reviews on a number of sites and they were, though mixed, overall quite good. Maybe I shouldn't drive myself crazy and just get out the old thimble. I just dread the hand sewing, especially if the design has a number of elements.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Are you doing hand quilting or piecing? I have never had much success doing machine quilting. You have to take off the presser foot and guide the material in an even manner and even speed so that the stitches are the same length. I did hand quilting and machine piecing. The Featherweights are around $400 in the antique stores. The needle up/down thing is no biggy for someone that has sewn all their lives. I made all my clothes and my childrens' clothes, but have not done much the last couple of years. I have two quilt tops set together, but cannot do the hand quilting anymore and can't find anyone to do it for me. I could probable get rid of all my sewing stuff and never miss it. But since I have two soldiers in the family one of them would want a patch sewn on if I did.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Nothing fancy Lucile. I used to make clothes for me and my son when he was young. I even made slacks for my husband at the time. All I need it for now, aside from perhaps making a simple window covering here or there and/or throw pillows, is the quilt square I'm going to do for our Hav quilt. It did, interestingly enough, come with a stippling foot, which made me think for a moment.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Geri, yes you can manually put the needle down. That feature is nice and, to some people, very important. Not a deal breaker for me. I want one that sews well, doesn't make nests in the bobbin, winds a decent bobbin, and accepts more than one kind of thread without throwing a hissy fit.

Lucile, I used to think 'how hard can machine quilting be'.....until I tried it. Not as easy as I thought. Takes quite a bit of practice to get even stitches...and a few glasses of wine or beer! to loosen up a bit. I get very tense when I try it - doesn't produce a nice effect - all jerky and uneven. I like hand quilting, but takes me a long time to finish anything.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I say go for the $200 dolor machine. Sounds like it would be fine for what you want to do! Cosco has machines sometimes.  I don't even know what kind I have my mom gave it to me in my 20's and then she was a Indian giver. It sewed great Halloween costumes for my kids and a duvet cover! I want it back because I'm going to join in on the quilt square someday and I want to try and make the sisters some stuff.
This is one threw cosco Brother® XM3700 74-Stitch Function Free Arm Sewing Machine
Automatic Needle Threader
Built-in LED Light
Dial Thread Tension Control
Item # 573026
Rated
(out of 4 
reviews Someone gave it 4 stares
)
Share this Product: 
$89.99
Shipping & Handling included *
The estimated delivery time will be approximately 
3 - 5 business days from the time of order.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Linda I could buy the cheapest one now and it would probably last me until I die. But one that doesn't stay adjusted is not a good deal. That is why I would recommend a used one. I do Larry and my sons patches on their uniforms without any pressure and moving the material like you would do machine quilting. I hate doing it. I got a foot that is supposed to help, but not really. But I love to cut and sew pieces parts together. My hands will no longer hold the little hand quilting needles that are about an inch long. And it takes forever.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

If you have room for an industrial machine, they can be had really cheap now since most sewing factories have gone out of business in this country. Check with your local sewing machine repair man to see what he has.

Pam has several home type machines, including the last pre-computer model Bernina, but the two machines she uses are both industrial machines. One is a zig-zag walking foot that does a passable straight stitch when the stitch width is set to zero. 

The other is a Singer made for the army during World War II. It was built as a high speed machine for making tents, and has a unique needle feed straight stitch. The manual has instructions for destroying the machine if it's going to fall into enemy hands. We bought it from an auction at a factory going out of business for $75. It has the small drive pulley replaced by a large one, and was used for sewing through about 8 layers of seat belt material. It'll sew anything that you can get under the foot. It had a 3-phase motor from the factory, but Pam bought a single phase motor from our repair guy for less than a hundred bucks. He has a number of good machines for sale cheap. You can buy these types of machines online for $150.

The industrial machines do have a heavy table about 2 x 4 feet, so they don't fold up into a box.

Pam rarely ever uses the smaller machines.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

You could always try it out. Is there a return policy?

Keep an eye on Craigslist as well, you can often find some great deals on there, people buy them with the intent to sew, but never do. I'm not familiar with the Singers, I've heard mixed reviews.There is a website called Pattern Review which has a large section of consumer reviews on various machines;

http://sewing.patternreview.com/SewingMachine/Reviews

I dont' know if you have to register to read the reviews or not, but I always read reviews there when I am machine shopping.

Sounds like a pretty good deal though, if it has a return policy i'd say go for it, worst case scenario if you don't like it...take her back 

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I couldn't find any reviews for this machine on PatternReview but did find this. Sounds pretty good to me. http://www.hsn.com/reviews/singer-a...machine-and-value-pack_p-4624360_cp-2_xr.aspx


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

pjewel said:


> I couldn't find any reviews for this machine on PatternReview but did find this. Sounds pretty good to me. http://www.hsn.com/reviews/singer-a...machine-and-value-pack_p-4624360_cp-2_xr.aspx


 I'll bet it will do everything you want and then you can get started on your square. Go for it!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am just seeing this thread and will help you all I can. I basically have 2 different theories on machines/recommendations.

1. Buy the best machine you can afford based on how much you will sew. If your sewing is going to be 6-10 times a year....you want to sew a quilt block or hem a pair of pants etc. then you really don't need a fancy expensive machine with all the bells and whistles.

2. If you plan to sew allot (both Kara and I do and I'm not sure about any one else) then a machine capable of sewing more stitches and that has more bells and whistles is really nice.

Geri-I'm sure you remember a few years back when my beloved old Singer took a pooper and I got ripped off on Ebay,then had 2 or 3 Singers from Walmart (in the middle of getting ready for Chicago) etc.

It is true that machines nowadays are NOT what they used to be. All of them are plastic and appear phoney to me,but I grew up sewing on old heavy solid machines. My new one is plastic and seems phoney also--but I sure love it and it sews wonderfully. Don't worry about a machine that is said to quilt. All sewing machines will quilt. It is hard to do on a regular sewing machine and it takes allot of practice. I prefer to have a long arm quilter do my quilts. Their machines are huge and the table takes up about 12-14' of space. The quilts are stretched out and kept taut on rollers etc. What you are wanting to do is piece/sew...

When I was researching and looking for machines.....I found out that Singer was sold and are now being made over seas and the quality has dropped significantly. In fact--most machines are now being made in taiwan etc. The problem is really reputation/quality and price. Viking and Bernina used to be high end machines. I don't know specifically about Bernina as of late......but I can tell you that Viking is no longer being made in Sweden as the good machines used to be. They are also being mass produced just like the Singers,Baby Locks and all the others.

I'm not sure what to tell you specifically on the model you are thinking on for 199.00 but I can tell you this. That is a great price. If you look at it and it has the basic stitches on it...you want a straight stitch,zig zag,blanket stitch......AND they have a return policy I would consider it. The worse case scenerio has you toting it back for a refund. The best case scenerio has you a sewing machine that you can afford and have a little fun with.

If for some reason this does not work out ......and you are trying to stay at a low price point-- I would suggest you take a peek at a Brother (they say they are pretty nice for the money), and about 425.-450. can get you a few more bells and whistles,like this Singer Quantum.http://www.sewingmachinesplus.com/index.php?gclid=CJv2h5-e5awCFWgEQAod7SUZJQ

That is a machine that does allot of the same things my machine does and one I have been looking at for my daughter. This website seems to have some pretty decent prices and I have bought from them before. Not a machine,but bobbins etc.

Most people buy machines with a million stitches on it that they will NEVER use. Don't waste your money. Go for the stitches you will use,good tension (not much of an issue these days) and make sure it is electronic. That digital display is very common now on almost all price ranges and really has an ease of use. You can set your width for example to a 2,instead of turning a dial and guessing...about here....no....here....etc. I would NEVER purchase a machine with those knobs that are a guessing game. You CAN remember a number and honestly--it is important. I'm not sure why it is,but in the middle of sewing something important,the phone will ring,you'll have someone drop by,have to go potty etc. and when you come back....it is messed up.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It appears the Singer Athena is an older machine from approx. 2009. It has been replaced by the Singer Curvy 8763 and the Curvy sells on Sewingmachinesplus.com for 248.00 (current sale).

This is just my opinion Geri---but if it were me.....between the 2 machines spoken of here.....I'd spend the extra 50.00 to get the new model. Some of the reviews on the Athena would scare me.

If you just want to sew a block and not take any risk-----go to Walmart,pick out a machine you like (they have Brothers there and Singers) and take it home and try it. As long as you keep the box and package materials in tact and hang on to your receipt....there isn't a risk. You can try it and take it back if it stinks. Your quilt block will be done and you are not out anything to speak of.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Boy Julie I am glad that I bought my Viking/Huscavarna a long time back and it is metal and made in Sweden. But it has gobs of decorative stitches that I never used. I used to sew all the time, made nearly everything I and the kids wore and grandkids. Even got into tailoring and made blazers for DIL's. But in the last 10 years I haven't used the machine enough to warrant the floor space it takes up. I offered my BabyLock on line last year and got no takers. Most expensive mistake I ever made. But it is actually a good sewing machine, I just didn't need an embroidery machine. I played iwth it for a while and now it is at the guest house to get it out of my sewing room. Walmart has a singer for less than $200. It will probably do everything you want it to do, but would not withstand day-in-day-out sewing. A friend of mine has one and she keeps sending it over to the Singer repair shop. The bobbin keeps getting messed up. If I could afford a better model I would go for a new one, but again there are a lot of used really good machines for $200. My mother bought one a singer 10 years before she died. She didn't use it hardly at all--just playing with quilt scraps. Then one of her grandchildren took it. But most are sold when the household contents are auctioned and wind up in the so-called antique shops. 

Can't wait until you get something and let us know what you are sewing on. Makes me want to go cut out pieces parts again.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have one of the very last Vikings made in Sweden and it has been an amazing workhorse for me (knock on wood) I am buying more industrial machines, just because I basically sew for a living and the home machines aren't really made for 8 hours a day of beating that I give them, lol..but you really can find some great machines in the lower price range, I bought a Brother on sale at Amazon for my stepdaughter for a few hundred and she has made many a dresses and bags with no problems. Julie's right. Most people only use a few stitches and if you are using this for mainly quilting, a zig zag stitch is what you'll use most.

Actually, I always thought Singer ruled the market on the zig zag stitch. I am considering buying a commercial Singer zig zag, the Singer 20U109, (only does one stitch, but generally 1 stitch machines do that stitch exceptionally well ) I am not recommending an industrial machine, but just commenting on I've heard that Singers do nice zig zags..Julie, is this true to your experience? 

And yes, most machines are made in overseas. I've had better luck with Jukis lately, made in Japan than the machines made in Tawain or Korea.

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh I agree with all of you and your advice. I am,by no means an expert.....but unfortunately I had quite a bit of research and trouble finding a good replacement for my Singer I bought when I was a teenager. It is also hard to replace something you have used and loved and are so famailar with too.

I think pretty much anything under 500.00 is going to satisfy a person who sews on occasion....(6-10x a year) and light work. I'm not talking about sewing a fine chiffon or a heavy denim....just your cottons and stuff.

It is sad that Singer's have been so mass produced and cheapened up as they lost the reputation for dependability too. But really---they are not any different then anything thing else these days. I think all brands seem to have their good points. To me,it is not about the name. I had never owned anything other then Singers prior to my BabyLock. 

I think of it like cars really:
Bernina = lamborghini
Viking=ferrari
Babylock=mercedes

Brother and Singer=Ford,Mercury

And there are many more brands not in this but.....all have some good machines in them and probably some bloopers.

I have to say that I have only heard great things about Janome (and the one I wanted was very expensive)but I have a couple friends with them and they really love theirs without any issues at all.

I have also heard some good reports on Pfaff. I don't know a thing about those machines at all.

I know Brother makes quite a few lower end models and many people swear by them. They make a Project Runway machine that I have thought about many times for my daughter,who wants to sew but wouldn't be sewing a great deal. I thought it would be a nice machine to get her to start out. The trouble is with her---------she has used mine and loves it. She has her eye on mine. This is why I liked that Singer Quantum I posted earlier. It has allot of the same features mine does and maybe would get her grubby little hands off of trying to snatch mine! :laugh:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Actually--come to think of it--Babylock may be more cadallic then mercedes. ound:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The Babylock machine I bought for embroidery has one really nice feature. Mind you this is a sewing machine also. The basting stitch is like hand basting. You can run it out to hit every few inches unlike the regular sewing machine that only stretches to 6 stitches per inch (really only good for gathering stiches). So I have used the Babylock when I was putting together the last quilt, batting and backing. It had to be basted really good and I used the Babylock for this. But as far as using it for a sewing machine, I always resorted back to the Vicking. A couple of summers ago, I let my then 6 year old granddaughter play with the Vicking. I have a collection of antique children's sewing machine. Couldn't wait for one of the girls to get big enough to teach her to sew using the antique (real needles you know). Course she wanted to play with the big one. Well I let her. she covered a large square of cloth with decorative stitches. Broke several needles and got the bobbin thread all tangled up. But I patiently cut out the tangled thread and put in new needles. She began to sew little quilt squares together and made a pillow top that I finished for her to give to her mother. Didn't hurt the Vicking at all, but I wouldn't let her use the Babylock. I was afraid that it was to delicate. By the way, the Babylock threads itself. Don't waste money on this feature. It doesn't work all the time. It is just easier to put the thread through the needle like always.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I have one of those older Sweden- made Vikings - bought in 1973 or so. Haven't used it in quite some time - it may be frozen solid by now from the grease gumming up inside, as I believe they were a self lubricated machine. It was a good solid machine, but it always sewed 'tight'. My seams kind of puckered and I could never get it adjusted to not do that. Sewed for many years on it - did heavier stuff best. 

I love my Pfaff although it is not one of the fanciest models. I especially like the IDT (built-in walking foot). I can take two hugely long pieces of fabric the same length and not pin them, and when I get to the end of sewing them together, the ends of each one will be in the same place. With that walking foot, the fabric goes through the machine at the same pace on both the top and the bottom. That piece of ---- Bernina that sits unused in my sewing room didn't sew nearly as nice. Oh, a stitch I like, especially for machine applique, is a blanket stitch, which my Pfaff has.

A few years ago, I bought my DIL a basic Elna (which is made by whoever makes Janome, I think). I tried it out before I gave it to her to make sure I thought it was a decent machine. Loved the feel of it and it sewed tricot very nicely, no puckering, as well as denim. 

Last year, I bought my son's girlfriend a Sears Kenmore that had good reviews - for $150, on sale. I didn't have time to try it out. She says it sews well. I think it was made by Janome. But I don't see it on the web site any longer.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Linda--I had forgotten about the Elna's. I have heard good things about that also. In fact,before getting my BabyLock I had spoken with a lady who sells Elna's now. She was a former Singer dealer and I had called her to talk about possible repair of my old machine. She told me to avoid Singers,Vikings and Bernina's in the price point I was in and gave me some good info on the Swiss made etc. There are a very few Viking's still being produced in Sweden but they are marked and she told me "do not buy one that is not made in Sweden". The one I had my heart set on was a Viking Sapphire 875 Quilt. It was GORGEOUS (to me) and that is the one I was ripped off for on Ebay. That particular machine was made in Sweden,but they were moving production so you can get one either way so it is important to check.

I found the BabyLock Espire and that was the end of me! I fell hard!  It really reminds me allot of my old machine I loved so much. I used to watch Fons and Porter's Love of Quilting and drool over that Bernina they had there........now I watch and they sew with MY MACHINE! How funny is that? It used to be only Elanor Burns (Quilt In A Day) had mine and I had no idea she even had one! Now she has her own endorsed Espire.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay all this sewing machine talk got me calling my mom and I'm picking up my old machine she gave me 30 years ago. I'm not sure if I can do a quilt square I would like to try. My first project is going to be some panties for Zoey who has been invited to a Christmas party at my Oregon Trail Havanese club next friday. And the owner of the house has requested our dogs to ware protection. I'm taking her to a show that day and the party is after so Maddie is staying home. Poor Cinderella
Here is the pattern I'm going to try to copy. Would like it to be Christmas colors


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi - protection for Zoey from males or protection for the house from going potty, or ??? Ha - I need protection for the house from Finn. The last couple of weeks, if we bring anything new into the house and we leave the box sitting around, he has tried to mark it. I thought your photo was an apron before I read your post! :biggrin1:

Julie, Eleanor Burns sews with a Babylock? Did she used to use an Elna? I thought she sewed with one of those. Maybe I am thinking of someone else. I have not tried a Babylock sewing machine. I do have the Imagine serger. We have a dealer in town that sells Babylock. But I am not that thrilled with the business. They are one of these businesses that will have a sale, but when you go in, they have raised their original price up so that their sale price is what you would have paid before the 'sale'. And they have done a few other things that have made me not want to give them any more business than I have to. So I don't shop there unless the other shops around don't have what I am looking for - they also sell fabric.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I know those kinds of stores too Linda and don't blame you at all. It makes you just uke: doesn't it? It is hard to feel like you can trust them.

Eleanor Burns used to sew on her show with an Elna. I had watched quite a few of her shows before I had gotten my BabyLock,but saw her endorsement of my particular machine prior to buying it. Then one night her show came on late and BOOM! She was sewing with my machine! I couldn't believe it! Now.....a year or two later,she has her own version (a special edition) of the BabyLock Espire.

IPTV has Fons and Porter's Love of Quilting and they changed out their set and auctioned off their cabinets etc. on IPTV as a fund raiser for IPTV during Festival week. Next think I know,they have a new set and they are sewing with my machine too! I LOVE IT! It is a nice machine for the money. I have expensive taste (always lusting after one of those fancy 10,000.00 and up embroidery machines) and this is just a sewing machine,but Babylock's top of the line sewing only machine. I really couldn't be happier with it. Easy to use and really no learning curve at all. It actually has the first self threading machine I have ever had that actually works!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Yep, trust is everything. When you are spending that kind of money, the trust needs to be there. They used to sell Viking - had a lot of people in town trading in machines and buying Vikings. Then they were no longer the Viking dealer. They switched to Elna I think. Then they carried Bernina for awhile. Then Pfaff. Now it is Babylock, although I think they still have Pfaff too. And, of course, when you go to a sew day for quilt group or something, there are all these women there with their new 'machine of the year' that this shop is promoting. They have quite a deal going. I am not saying that I don't think Babylocks are great - but I get real suspicious of a business who first says one brand is so wonderful, and then the next brand they carry, and on and on. I drove to Portland for my Pfaff. Actually I went for a Viking, and ended up with the Pfaff. I don't want a long arm machine, but I would like a straight stitch only machine with a larger throat - like a Juki. Aren't Brother and Babylock made by the same people? They both have a larger throated straight stitch machine too, as well as Janome.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

Lol, all this sewing talk has put me in the mood to dust off my Bernina. I used to sew a lot when my kids were younger. One time I made 17 dance costumes for my daughter's competitive troupe out of navy velvet with white satin sailor collars. I had blue lint everywhere! My machine is probably 20 years old and very dependable. I also have a serger, but it is alot of trouble to set up, so I only use it for big jobs. 

But you gals have got me thinking. I could make some belly bands for my DD's Hav who can be a sneaky marker, a jacket for him, some more pretty panties for Gracie...... I have some downtime over the holidays and I can't stand sitting around. (rubbing hands together and plotting)


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I know what you mean Leslie, but I am resisting the temptation. I keep my sewing machine and serger set up in the sewing room for hems, patching, etc. My embroaidery machine and its table to the guest house (maybe a DIL will get the urge to use it). I put up a twin bed in the sewing room and my grandson's have taken over the closet and of course the ironing board stays up all the time. I just don't know what to do with all the material, threads, notions, etc. And there is the collection of children's sewing machines. I need to have a sale.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

pjewel said:


> I just got a circular from Tuesday morning about a Singer Athena sewing machine they'll have in the stores on Tuesday. It's a $499 machine for $199. I saw it on HSN for $499 and it got very good reviews for the most part. It clearly is not my dream machine but is it worth my getting. I'd really love to be able to do my square this year on a machine rather than by hand and can't afford one I'd really like. What do my expert friends think?


 Well did you decide? 
So I got my foot to the petal and made a fleece hoodie. I bought enough material to make several.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Great job Suzi. Did you use a hyman baby pattern or is that a dog pattern? You are creative enough to make a living with your talent.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's really cute, Suzy!!

I love sewing, I'm fortunate to have built a job around doing it and make money from doing what i love to do...can't beat that! Right now thought, I am sewing orders from 7am to 2 am for Christmas and it is doing me in, lol..I need a Starbucks across the street 

I was just at the Sewing Machine store today (not for sewing but to have my vacuum repaired) and the sales guy was telling me that he is selling a lot of sewing machines this year for the holidays and just in general and that it is becoming more 'hip' to sew, 10 years ago...I swear, I'd tell someone I sewed and they'd look at me like I was crazy because only their 'grandmothers' sewed, but now...sewing is coming back!! :whoo: I suppose we can thank shows like Project Runway for bringing the sexy back into sewing  haha..

Some of the older machines are awesome! Especially, if they have a lot of metal parts, but then again....older machines, they are harder to tweak to sew specialty fabrics, silks, slippery, knits, etc..its nice to have the computer adjust the feed dogs and everything for you


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi, that is darling!! Boy, you don't waste time, do you, when you decide to do something! Great going! 


Kara, do you watch Project Runway? Love that show - well, I could do without some of the drama - but I love the challenges and seeing the ideas contestants come up with to deal with the challenges. It is great that sewing is making a comeback. I remember, as a kid, taking something apart and using the fabric to create something new - no pattern or anything. Gave me great satisfaction. There was one girl in one of my classes in High School, who was always coming to school with a new outfit that she had made the night before! Glad your business is doing well, but man, sitting at a machine for the hours you are talking about??? Wow!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I really learned to sew at mothers feet as she worked the treadle. My grandmother never had an electric machine. The treadle worked for her. Then we all had Home Economics here in the south, probably everywhere. We were taught to sew. Each year we had to make a dress. Home Economics is not taught anymore and hasn't been in the last 30 or so years. Such a shame. We were also taught how to make a bed, cook, and bathe a baby. I'm thinking they should bring Home Ec back.


----------

